

Tale of two Kindles - andycroll
http://objectmag.com/amazon-kindle-4-kindle-touch

======
tzs
I have a first generation Kindle. I have not played with the new ones, but
based on the photos and descriptions, they seem a step backward in an
important respect.

For those who don't recall the original, it had large buttons along the edges
for page turning.

On a cold night, snuggled under a blanket, you could easily hold your Kindle
through your blanket and read. When it was time to change the page, you could
just tilt the Kindle to hit the "next page" button against your torso, or hit
it with your other hand through the blanket.

Net result: you could read while staying warm.

How is snuggled blanket reading on the new Kindles?

